# 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?



## Spaiki (17. Juni 2011)

*7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Moin Zusammen,

im Zuge meiner Umrüstung habe ich mich dazu entschlossen auch meine jetztigen Gehäuselüfter zu ersetzen. Leider sind die neuen ein wenig laut sodass ich sie gerne mit 7 Volt betreiben will.

Da man mit einem Molex zu 3-Pin LüfterAdapter durch einfaches Adern tauschen die Spannung ohne Probleme ändern kann, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einer Anleitung und bin auch schnell fündig geworden.

Dabei habe ich aber teils auch gelesen das das umklemmen sich negativ auf die restlichen Komponten auswirkt, jedoch stand nie eine Begründung dabei warum. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Elektrotechniker der weis warum es eventuell Probleme gibt.

Dafür hab ich ja euch  Jemand Erfahrungen mit 7 Volt Adaptern? 5 Volt eventuell besser? Oder alles nur Hirngespinste von Möchtegern-Ingenieure?

Gebt mal euren Senf dazu 

Gruß Spaiki


----------



## Combi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

ich lasse seit nem halben jahr meine 9 120er lüfter auf dem radiator,über nen verpolten molex auf 5 volt laufen.wenn du kein noname nt hast,seh ich da kein problem..
und wenn...es gibt sogar fertig verpolte stecker zu kaufen,von daher...no problem..


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Wenn der Lüfter abraucht und die Spule zusammenbackt, könnten 12 V auf die 5V-Schiene kommen - okay, ist weit hergeholt. 
5 V reichen oft - meine Grafikkartenlüfter laufen damit problem- und lautlos. Die 5 V sind aber manchen Lüftern zu wenig, die laufen dann nicht an und zucken nur rum. In dem Fall muss man eben auf 7 V setzen.
Eine Investition in eine Lüftersteuerung z.B. für vier Lüfter lohnt sich. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Monsterteil mit LCD-Anzeige und anderem Spielkram sein. Nach einer gewissen Laufzeit können manche Lüfter zu Vibrationen oder allgemein zu Geräuschen neigen, was sich durch ein ganz geringe Variation der Laufgeschwindigkeit oft ausmerzen lässt.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Morgen

1. auf 5Volt nen Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lassen, ist genauso zuvergleichen als wenn man gar keinen drinen hat....

2. Hier hast du mal eine Zeichnung mit den Anschlüssen, meine laufen auch auf 7Volt einfach die Kabel vom Lüfter in die Molex gesteckt.


http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6327/hdmolexdc9.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spaiki (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 1. auf 5Volt nen Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lassen, ist genauso zuvergleichen als wenn man gar keinen drinen hat....
> 
> ...


 
Ja denke 7 Volt reichen dann vollkommen 

Mir war halt nur wichtig irgendwelche (Langzeit-) Schäden zuvermeiden


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen
> 
> 1. auf 5Volt nen Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lassen, ist genauso zuvergleichen als wenn man gar keinen drinen hat....



Ähhm ... Nein! Meine laufen auch auf 5V. Mein Rechner hat trotzdem ordentlich durchzug, kommt halt auf die Lüfter drauf an.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*



Leandros schrieb:


> ... kommt halt auf die Lüfter drauf an.


Yeah, so isses!


----------



## lu89 (17. Juni 2011)

Falls du selber basteln möchtest, sie dir das mal an: http://www.planet-rcs.de/article/airstream/


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2011)

Warum sollte es schädlich sein? Es wird ja nur die Spannung abgezwackt, das Netzteil macht deswegen nichts anders!


----------



## IceMaster88 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Habe bei mir auch 2 120er seit etwa 6 Monaten auf 7 Volt mit einem "umgesteckten" Molex laufen.
Bis jetzt auch keine Probleme damit.
Denke auch falls da mal ein "kurzer" kommt, sollte ein Marken NT dagegen auch geschützt sein... hoff ich mal


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Ob der Kurzschluss jetzt gegen GND oder gegen 5V ist macht dann auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Uter (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> 1. auf 5Volt nen Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lassen, ist genauso zuvergleichen als wenn man gar keinen drinen hat....


 Ein Slip Stream 1900 auf 5V dreht immernoch schneller als ein Slip Stream 800, von daher ist das Schwachsinn.

@ topic: 
Ich hatte auch lang Lüfter auf 5V am drehen, Probleme wären mir neu.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Slipstream Lüfter sind ja nun schon wieder was anderes...


----------



## Uter (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: 7 Volt Molex Adapter auf dauer schlecht für Netzteil und Co.?*

Warum? 
Ein Noiseblocker PK3 auf 5V dürfte auch ähnlich schnell drehen wie ein PK1.


----------

